# T-12 vs. T-5 standard output



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

how would you all compare an 18 watt standard output T-5 fluorescent to 20 watt T-12 standard output fluorescent? i know the lumens are higher for the T-5 but how do i compare? my 65watt CF/20watt T-12 SO lots of CO2 20gal long is not enough for my glosso carpet, so i was thinking of exchanging the T-12 for a 18 watt standard output T-5 but should i use one are two? keep in mind lots of light, lots of Co2 and lots of glosso, any help would be great, thanks
oh ya both blubs would be in the 6700K range


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

Based on what I have read watts per gallon was based on t12. t8 is about 1.5 times more effective, and t5 about 4 times more effective.

Now I don't know if this is with reflectors or just plain installation. I do know that it is easyer to put an effective reflector on t5s than on the larger bulb sizes due to the size of the bulb getting in the way of light that is redirected by the reflector.


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

so what you are saying is that one T-5 SO without reflector would be roughly the same light output as four T-12 SO? if so T-5 is the way to go!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Why not go the extra mile and go for HO T5? I have an Aquamedic fixture that has 8x39w HO T5 over a 125 (plus 4x55w PCs). The plants under the T5 fixture grow a LOT faster and look a lot more healthy than those under the PCs. I'd say that HO T5 is almost comprable to metal halide.

If you're looking for a place to buy HO T5 fixtures cheap, check these guys out:

http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=27

I bought the 36 inch dual bulb fixture from them for a tank I'll be setting up shortly and man is it BRIGHT!


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

woah how come they're so CHEAP there! how's the quality on those fixtures?

*nm answered my question like a few threads down*


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Quality seems fine. The same company that made this fixture made both of my PC fixtures (Jebo/Odessa). I've had my Jebo PC fixtures for about a year and a half and have had absolutely no problems with them. 

The bulbs that come with that T5 fixture are crap, so plan on replacing them. The rest of the fixture seems very nice... I'd venture to say the quality of the Odessa HO T5 fixture is better than the quality of my AquaMedic HO T5 fixture.


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

i can get a 30inch (size of my tank 20long) 18watt T5 SO from a friend for almost nothing, and its only going to be there to replace my 20watt T12 that i use for some extra lighting next to a 65watt CF, i would like to go with a with HO T5 but all the fixtures i can find are 36inches and i dont have room for those extra six inches, so if you guys know of a 30inch HO T5 fixture let me know


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

The downside to T5 (at least IMO) is there aren'ty a lot of colors to choose from. From my research, you're stuck with either 10000K or 6500K. Either works well but many don't like the colors they give off. 6500K washes my plants out.


----------



## meliss (Mar 13, 2010)

What fixture would you recommend for a freshwater aquarium (10 x 20 x 12 in? 10 gallons)?

Right now I have only one goldfish in there with no plants, but I would like to have some plants to consume excess phosphates and provide better environment otherwise.

I was thinking about some budget solution, and these are two variants I was considering:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp56699/si4295166/cl0/fullfluorescenthoodblack20

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Current_USA_18_Nova_ExtremeT_5_Fixture_2x18W_10K_p/cur01136.htm 
(Though, the latter's size isn't right, but I cannot find anything else for a decent price).

If you also could recommend some plants that my goldfish would not destroy, that would be great. Anubias, I assume?

I hope to get some advises. Thank you in advance!


----------



## meliss (Mar 13, 2010)

I have noticed that light fixtures come more often in 18" or 24" versions rather than 20". Can I adjust those for 20" or I need to look specifically for 20"?


----------



## tom855 (Feb 5, 2006)

One thing that you will figure out very quickly is that there is a *visible* difference between T12 and T5 or T12 and HOT5 bulbs. Given the price of even the T5 fixtures these days it would be hard to suggest buying the bigger and lower output T12 fixtures.

Tom

.


----------

